# Qué hora es/ son



## Reili

Mucha gente en México al preguntar la hora suele decir "¿Qué horas son?", pero alguien me dijo que lo correcto es decir "¿Qué hora es?", ¿qué opinan ustedes?


----------



## Swettenham

Hola Reili
no soy experto, pero me acuerdo de que mis profesores me enseñaron que "¿qué hora es?" es más generalmente aceptado, y "¿qué horas son?" es del dialecto de méxico.  
saludos


----------



## nic456

Reili,

yo tampoco me acuerdo preguntar ¿qué horas son?
aunque contestaría "son las n de la tarde" etc, si n > 1.

Supongo que las personas emplean el plural por contestar en la gran mayoría de sus respuestas en plural, a no ser que se trata de la una de la noche o de la mañana.

Saludos y gracias por corregirme


----------



## Eugin

Sinceramente creo que preguntar: "¿Qué horas son?" es incorrecto (al menos en Argentina...). No recuerdo que me hayan enseñado esa forma en la escuela.

¿Qué hora es?    Es la una de la tarde 
¿Qué hora es?    Son las dos de la tarde.

Aunque la respuesta sea en plural, la pregunta va en singular. 

Espero haber sido de ayuda!!
Saludos!!


----------



## Honeylhanz

i'm not expert, but i remembered my trainer told us that the correct way of saying is "¿qué hora es?".


----------



## cochagua

Nunca he oído decir a un español ¿Qué horas son?, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Eugin.
Saludos


----------



## jmx

cochagua said:
			
		

> Nunca he oído decir a un español ¿Qué horas son?, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Eugin.


Pero yo sí he escuchado cosas como ésta en España :

_¿ Qué horas son estas de llegar a casa ?_


----------



## cochagua

De acuerdo, pero en este caso la intención no es la de saber la hora (¿Qué hora es?), sino la de regañar (es lo típico que te dicen los padres cuando llegas tarde a casa (*¿Qué horas son estas de llegar a casa)* ellos ya saben qué hora es, quieren enfatizar que llegas tarde o a deshoras).


----------



## ulaulaula

...entonces en la cancion de manu chao 'me gustas tu' probablemente el canta 'que horas son' porque rima con 'mi corazon', supongo?


----------



## Gustavoang

Exacto, ulaulaula.

Yo estoy cansado de escuchar "¿Qué horas son?" en Venezuela también, así que no creo que sea algo propio de México.

Me da la impresión de que en los paises latinoamericanos se malforma mucho el Español, por el contrario, son Españoles son un poco más conservadores. Y no me estoy refiriendo a los dialectos, sino al idioma como tal.

Pero si es cierto que la forma correcta de preguntar la hora es "¿Qué hora es?".

Saludos.


----------



## Mita

Reili, Reili, me extraña que no hayas buscado antes en el foro... 
Ya se había hablado de esto antes:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=29537
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=25860



> _ ¿ Qué horas son *é*stas de llegar a casa ?_


En mi casa usamos algo parecido (pero en tono de broma): "¿¿Son éstas horas de llegar a una casa decente??" 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Swettenham

Estaba hablando con un amigo mío de Honduras, y le pregunté: *¿Qué hora es?*  Él me miró con sorpreza, y me dijo que *¿Qué horas son?* es correcto, quizá más decente.  *¿Qué hora es ahorita?* —ello se dice, me dijo, pero es "vulgar."

Personalmente, yo no le creo   Por lo menos, he oído que en la mayoría del mundo hispanohablante *¿Qué horas son?* es mala forma.  Pero es interesante ver que a muchos latinos *¿Qué horas son?* es correcto.


----------



## Gustavoang

Swettenham said:
			
		

> Estaba hablando con un amigo mío de Honduras, y le pregunté: *¿Qué hora es?*  Él me miró con sorpreza, y me dijo que *¿Qué horas son?* es correcto, quizá más decente.  *¿Qué hora es horita?* —ello se dice, me dijo, pero es "vulgar."
> 
> Personalmente, yo no le creo   Por lo menos, he oído que en la mayoría del mundo hispanohablante *¿Qué horas son?* es mala forma.  Pero es interesante ver que a muchos latinos *¿Qué horas son?* es correcto.



Hola, Swettenham.

Como hemos dicho en el thread y como tú mismo dices, "¿Qué hora es?" es correcto y "¿Qué hora son?" es incorrecto.

Por otro lado, otro error frecuente es decir "horita", puesto que la forma correcta es "ahorita". "Horita" es un diminutivo, que significaría algo como "hora chiquita". Ejemplos:

Horita voy al gimnasio.  
Ahorita voy al gimnasio.   

Saludos.


----------



## Swettenham

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> Horita voy al gimnasio.
> Ahorita voy al gimnasio.
> 
> Saludos.


Me equivoqué en oírle   Gracias, Gustavoang (¡qué nombre!)


----------



## jrundin

En México he oído muchas veces decir <<¿Qué horas son?>>


----------



## Shenanigans

Yo también creo que lo correcto es decir "¿qué hora es?". A mi lo de "¿qué horas son?" me recuerda un poco a cuando al saludar decimos "holas" en vez de "hola"


----------



## Gustavoang

Swettenham said:
			
		

> Me equivoqué en oírle   Gracias, Gustavoang (¡qué nombre!)



Hola, Swettenham.

De hecho yo estoy seguro que si oiste bien.

Yo pienso que el error lo cometió tu amigo hondureño, porque como dije anteriormente, es un error frecuente decir "horita", en vez de "ahorita"... Y lo más probable es que si hayas escuchado "horita". 

Saludos.


----------



## Reili

jrundin said:
			
		

> En México he oído muchas veces decir <<¿Qué horas son?>>


 
Inclusive escucharán decir: "¿a quioras son?", "¿quioras son?"


----------



## hippie_omega

Efectivamente, en muchos países se puede escuchar un sin fin de "barbaridades" gramaticales. Sin embargo, a pesar de lo que se haya escuchado, en México "¿Qué horas son?" también está mal dicho. Se pregunta en singular y se responde en singular (para la una) y en plural para las demás horas.

Creo que en este punto todos estamos de acuerdo.

Saludos.


----------



## ginno

si lo correcto es decir:  Que hora es?


----------



## hippie_omega

> ... Él me miró con sorpreza, ....


 
Quizá haya sido un error de "dedo", pero sorpresa va con "s".

Saludos.


----------



## Swettenham

hippie_omega said:
			
		

> Quizá haya sido un error de "dedo", pero sorpresa va con "s".
> 
> Saludos.


No, mi amiga.  Ha sido un error de incompetencia. 

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## josama

¡ME SORPRENDE!

Me sorprende que en un foro de tan altas calidades, primen el orgullo y el egocentrismo sobre la racionalidad. (No hablo de la gente, por supuesto, sino de las ideas)

No sé qué consideren los estudiosos del idioma sobre esa pregunta, ni lo he buscado y, muy probablemente, no me desgastaré hurgando libros sobre gramática, construcción, régimen y "correcto" uso del Español.

Pero ahí donde la luz foránea escasea, las propias razones iluminan.

Supongo que las caprichosas corrientes de la lengua tuvieron a bien llevar la misma expresión original a costas distintas, cuales son las mencionadas "¿qué hora es?" y "¿qué horas son?". Las dos las he oído regularmente, creo que las dos las uso, cada una me parece perfectamente racional y a ambas encuentro igualmente bellas.

No sé si esta sea la explicación, pero al menos me parece seductora:






*¿Qué hora es?*: ¿Sobre cuál de las horas del día nos paramos en este momento? ¿Qué hora es la que corresponde a ahora? ¿La _prima_, la _nona_, _completas_?






*¿Qué horas son?*: ¿Qué horas han pasado hasta este momento? ¿Qué horas ya dejaron de querer ser y _son_, por fin?




​No creo que el argumento correcto para defender una expresión u otra sea arroparse con el escudo del elitismo (tipo: la plebe inculta usa esa expresión y, por lo tanto, debe ésta ser errónea)





Tampoco creo en que por el hecho de haber madurado el idioma en España sea este país el que lo inventó, ni mucho menos el que mejor lo usa: Ellos lo heredaron, de los romanos, de los árabes... asimismo lo hizo América. Cada cultura lo nutre, lo amamanta y lo ve partir. Creo que en cada rincón hispanoparlante del mundo nos encontramos con sorpresas gratas y con otras desagradables...

La verdad, ni siquiera creo en los cepos idiomáticos. Más bien, creía, pero con el paso del tiempo me doy cuenta de que la evolución de los idiomas es irrefrenable, y lo que algún día fue un acartonado latín, hoy cabalga por el mundo como vibrante español. ¡Y qué bien que así sea!


----------



## asm

A mi juicio la pregunta ¿qué hora es? tiene un dilemma gramatical. Por un lado es casi, sino el unico par pregunta-respuesta que obliga a cambiar el numero entre ambas entidades. Si la pregunta se hace con es, la respuesta deberia ser "es ..." (las excepciones se dan cuando la respuesta tiene ambas opciones, singular y/o plural). 

Por otro lado, no hay un sustento idiomatico muy claro para asignar un numero plural a las horas, ya que estas no se acumulan una tras otra. Es claro que ocho es plural mientras que una es singular, pero la hora no es acumulativa, es simplemente el senalar un evento unico en el tiempo. Si dicho sustento fuera claro, en ingles estaria mal el "It is ..."

Sin embargo creo que mas alla de dichos plantamientos, el idioma sirve para comunicar, y a mi juicio, éste debe estar al servicio del ser humano y no al reves, el hombre al servicio de la lengua .

Estoy de acuerdo con Josama en su propuesta basica. El idioma siempre es aprendido por los ninos cuando estos tienen la capacidad de repetir el sonido cuando le han encontrado significado, y cuando el medio ambiente provee la suficiente retroalimentacion para confirmar que ambos, sonido (pronunciacion, etc.) y significado son correctos. Bien dice Josama que el espanol ha caido en "costas distintas" y por ende se han producido oraciones diferentes para decir lo mismo. En este caso no creo que se este violando ningun principio mas alla de la tradicion. Por favor, si en realidad algo que se este violando, favor de decirme que regla es.

NO creo, sin embargo que el este foro primen el orgullo y el egocentrismo, aunque algunas veces lo ponemos a prueba AFORTUNADAMENTE, todos somos seres humanos y tenemos lo nuestros (tod@s)





			
				josama said:
			
		

> ¡ME SORPRENDE!
> 
> Me sorprende que en un foro de tan altas calidades, primen el orgullo y el egocentrismo sobre la racionalidad. (No hablo de la gente, por supuesto, sino de las ideas)
> 
> No sé qué consideren los estudiosos del idioma sobre esa pregunta, ni lo he buscado y, muy probablemente, no me desgastaré hurgando libros sobre gramática, construcción, régimen y "correcto" uso del Español.
> 
> Pero ahí donde la luz foránea escasea, las propias razones iluminan.
> 
> Supongo que las caprichosas corrientes de la lengua tuvieron a bien llevar la misma expresión original a costas distintas, cuales son las mencionadas "¿qué hora es?" y "¿qué horas son?". Las dos las he oído regularmente, creo que las dos las uso, cada una me parece perfectamente racional y a ambas encuentro igualmente bellas.
> 
> No sé si esta sea la explicación, pero al menos me parece seductora:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *¿Qué hora es?*: ¿Sobre cuál de las horas del día nos paramos en este momento? ¿Qué hora es la que corresponde a ahora? ¿La _prima_, la _nona_, _completas_?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *¿Qué horas son?*: ¿Qué horas han pasado hasta este momento? ¿Qué horas ya dejaron de querer ser y _son_, por fin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​No creo que el argumento correcto para defender una expresión u otra sea arroparse con el escudo del elitismo (tipo: la plebe inculta usa esa expresión y, por lo tanto, debe ésta ser errónea)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tampoco creo en que por el hecho de haber madurado el idioma en España sea este país el que lo inventó, ni mucho menos el que mejor lo usa: Ellos lo heredaron, de los romanos, de los árabes... asimismo lo hizo América. Cada cultura lo nutre, lo amamanta y lo ve partir. Creo que en cada rincón hispanoparlante del mundo nos encontramos con sorpresas gratas y con otras desagradables...
> 
> La verdad, ni siquiera creo en los cepos idiomáticos. Más bien, creía, pero con el paso del tiempo me doy cuenta de que la evolución de los idiomas es irrefrenable, y lo que algún día fue un acartonado latín, hoy cabalga por el mundo como vibrante español. ¡Y qué bien que así sea!


----------



## josama

Muchas gracias, ASM, por tu respuesta.

Tienes razón en que exageré con aquello de que primaban el orgullo y el egocentrismo (PERO DATE CUENTA DE QUE LO DIJE REFIERIÉNDOME A LAS IDEAS, NO A LA GENTE) Y lo dije por la siguiente razón. Entre los ARGUMENTOS que decían que la razón por la cual se debe decir ¿Qué hora es? estaban éstos:

-En mi/nuestro país se dice así
-En España se dice así, por lo tanto debe ser lo correcto
-Las personas que utilizan ¿qué horas son? pertenecen al vulgo, por lo tanto es una expresión incorrecta

No quisiera ampliar la discusión y decir por qué ninguno de esos me parece un argumento fuerte, entre otras cosas, porque este no es el hilo. Pero quiero anotar que los foros son precisamente espacios de debate, de ideas claro, no de personas, así que no creo que por no estar de acuerdo con el 90% de los foreros esté en lo equivocado.

Con respecto a tu aporte, estoy de acuerdo en que sí es un dilema gramatical, prueba de ello es que no nos hemos podido poner de acuerdo.

En cuanto a la correspondencia de número, tienes razón, en mi ciudad he oído muchas veces la pregunta "¿qué horas son?" cuando quien la hace supone que ya es después de la una.

Pero si tú dices que las horas no son acumulativas y que por ello no se debería preguntar ¿qué horas son?, asimismo debería responderse en singular: Es la ocho. Lo cual ni siquiera me parece tan absurdo, pero nunca lo he oído. 

En realidad sospecho que en algún momento de la vida se usaban ordinales, singular para la pregunta y la costumbre se perdió (¿qué hora es? La octava, por supuesto). ¡Qué le vamos a hacer! Cosas del idioma...

Gracias 




			
				asm said:
			
		

> A mi juicio la pregunta ¿qué hora es? tiene un dilemma gramatical. Por un lado es casi, sino el unico par pregunta-respuesta que obliga a cambiar el numero entre ambas entidades. Si la pregunta se hace con es, la respuesta deberia ser "es ..." (las excepciones se dan cuando la respuesta tiene ambas opciones, singular y/o plural).
> 
> Por otro lado, no hay un sustento idiomatico muy claro para asignar un numero plural a las horas, ya que estas no se acumulan una tras otra. Es claro que ocho es plural mientras que una es singular, pero la hora no es acumulativa, es simplemente el senalar un evento unico en el tiempo. Si dicho sustento fuera claro, en ingles estaria mal el "It is ..."
> 
> Sin embargo creo que mas alla de dichos plantamientos, el idioma sirve para comunicar, y a mi juicio, éste debe estar al servicio del ser humano y no al reves, el hombre al servicio de la lengua .
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con Josama en su propuesta basica. El idioma siempre es aprendido por los ninos cuando estos tienen la capacidad de repetir el sonido cuando le han encontrado significado, y cuando el medio ambiente provee la suficiente retroalimentacion para confirmar que ambos, sonido (pronunciacion, etc.) y significado son correctos. Bien dice Josama que el espanol ha caido en "costas distintas" y por ende se han producido oraciones diferentes para decir lo mismo. En este caso no creo que se este violando ningun principio mas alla de la tradicion. Por favor, si en realidad algo que se este violando, favor de decirme que regla es.
> 
> NO creo, sin embargo que el este foro primen el orgullo y el egocentrismo, aunque algunas veces lo ponemos a prueba AFORTUNADAMENTE, todos somos seres humanos y tenemos lo nuestros (tod@s)


----------



## Gustavoang

Hola, josama.

La verdad yo no estoy de acuerdo contigo en lo siguiente:



			
				josama said:
			
		

> *¿Qué hora es?*: ¿Sobre cuál de las horas del día nos paramos en este momento? ¿Qué hora es la que corresponde a ahora? ¿La _prima_, la _nona_, _completas_?
> 
> *¿Qué horas son?*: ¿Qué horas han pasado hasta este momento? ¿Qué horas ya dejaron de querer ser y _son_, por fin?


Realmente no le veo fundamento a lo que justificas.

Estás preguntando por *la hora*, que es algo _singular_, por lo tanto debes decir "¿qué hora es?". Por ejemplo:
Pregunta: "¿A qué hora es la clase?" = "At what time is the class?".
Respuesta: "La clase es a las 3:00pm" = "It is at 3:00pm".

Pero ahora, si vas a preguntar por *varias horas*, que ya sería _plural_, si debes decir "¿qué hora son (...)?". Por ejemplo:
Pregunta: "¿A qué hora son las clases?" = "At what time are the classes?".
Respuesta: "Las clases son a las 9:00am y la 1:00pm" = "They are at 9:00am and 1:00pm".

Como verás, también es algo que sucede en el inglés.



			
				josama said:
			
		

> Pero si tú dices que las horas no son acumulativas y que por ello no se debería preguntar ¿qué horas son?, asimismo debería responderse en singular: Es la ocho. Lo cual ni siquiera me parece tan absurdo, pero nunca lo he oído.


No estoy de acuerdo tampoco con eso por lo que expliqué anteriormente.

Saludos.


----------



## Swettenham

Qué tal José

A nosotros todos nos interesan los idiomas y las variaciones de ellos.  Creo que no hay casi nadie aquí a quién no le gustaría saber que muchas personas dicen *¿Qué horas son?*

Claro que cuando ofrecemos correcciones, este servicio viene del deseo de ser lingüísticamente meticuloso.   Quizás a veces este deseo va al extremo, y nos olvidamos de que nuestras "reglas" no están *escritas en piedra,* ni tampoco obligatorias en ningún sentido.  Gracias por recordárnoslo, amigo. 

Pero si es verdad que la mayoría del mundo hispanohablante dice *¿Qué hora es?* como he oído (claro que no soy ni hispanohablante ni experto), es importante enfatizar este hecho.  Debemos hacer este tipo de observación siempre con mucha sensibilidad.  Otra vez, gracias por recordárnoslo.

¡Hasta luego!


----------



## hippie_omega

josama said:
			
		

> Supongo que las caprichosas corrientes de la lengua tuvieron a bien llevar la misma expresión original a costas distintas, cuales son las mencionadas "¿qué hora es?" y "¿qué horas son?". Las dos las he oído regularmente, creo que las dos las uso, *cada una me parece perfectamente racional* y a ambas encuentro *igualmente bellas*...


Estos comentarios son música para los oídos. Me parece una maravilla escuchar... bueno, leer, que cada expresión parece perfectamente racional, en virtud de que, efectivamente, el lenguaje es simplemente el ropaje, el "medio" para expresar las ideas. Si un lenguaje es "racional", seguramente está bien dicho. Además, si una expresión, además de racional el bella.... Señores, ¡estamos en el cielo!


			
				josama said:
			
		

> ...la *evolución* de los idiomas es *irrefrenable*, y lo que algún día fue un acartonado latín, hoy cabalga por el mundo como vibrante español...


Josama: escribiste poesía. Gracias.


----------



## Reili

Muy interesente todo lo discutido, y ya envié la pregunta a la Academia Mexicana de la Lengua, en cuanto me respondan pego aquí el texto.

Y que tal si la razón de preguntar "¿Qué horas son?" es porque hay la posibilidad de que existan *dos elementos* la hora, y los minutos. Es sólo una idea sin sustento que se me ocurrió.
Quizá otra razón pudiera ser relacionada a la pregunta ¿*Cuántas horas han transcurrido desde el inicio de este día?* (15:40) *quince horas con cuarenta minutos.*


----------



## josama

hippie_omega said:
			
		

> Estos comentarios son música para los oídos. Me parece una maravilla escuchar... bueno, leer, que cada expresión parece perfectamente racional, en virtud de que, efectivamente, el lenguaje es simplemente el ropaje, el "medio" para expresar las ideas. Si un lenguaje es "racional", seguramente está bien dicho. Además, si una expresión, además de racional el bella.... Señores, ¡estamos en el cielo!
> 
> Josama: escribiste poesía. Gracias.


 
Hippie, ¡gracias por las flores!


----------



## josama

Reili said:
			
		

> Muy interesente todo lo discutido, y ya envié la pregunta a la Academia Mexicana de la Lengua, en cuanto me respondan pego aquí el texto.
> 
> Y que tal si la razón de preguntar "¿Qué horas son?" es porque hay la posibilidad de que existan *dos elementos* la hora, y los minutos. Es sólo una idea sin sustento que se me ocurrió.
> Quizá otra razón pudiera ser relacionada a la pregunta ¿*Cuántas horas han transcurrido desde el inicio de este día?* (15:40) *quince horas con cuarenta minutos.*


 
Gracias por remitir la pregunta a la Academia. Estoy seguro que ellos nos pueden dar más luces.

También son muy interesantes tus teorías. ¿Ves cómo cualquier posibilidad puede encajar?


----------



## josama

¡Qué buen Español el que tienes!.



			
				Swettenham said:
			
		

> Qué tal José
> 
> A nosotros todos nos interesan los idiomas y las variaciones de ellos. Creo que no hay casi nadie aquí a quién no le gustaría saber que muchas personas dicen *¿Qué horas son?*
> 
> Claro que cuando ofrecemos correcciones, este servicio viene del deseo de ser lingü*í*sticamente meticuloso.  Quizás a veces este deseo va al extremo, y nos olvidamos de que nuestras "reglas" no son (están) *written in stone (**escritas en piedra, *creo q también se usa en Español*),* ni tampoco obligatorias en ningún sentido. Gracias por recordarnos (recordárnoslo), amigo.
> 
> Pero si es verdad que la mayoría del mundo hispanohablante dice *¿Qué hora es?* como he oído (claro que no soy ni hispanohablante ni experto), es importante enfatizar este hecho. Debemos hacer este tipo de observación siempre con mucha sensibilidad (tienes razón, gracias). Otra vez, gracias por recordarnos (recordárnoslo).
> 
> ¡Hasta luego!


 
Te agradezco mucho tus comentarios. Ya sabes que tú me caes muy bien.

Ya dije que cuando utilizaba calificativos como _egocentrismo_ y_ elitismo_, me refería a las ideas y no a las personas, aun cuando al parecer algunos sintieron lo contrario. No quiero darle largas al asunto, pero si alguien ha sentido que mi actitud fue ofensiva, pues pido disculpas, pero no lo era en absoluto. 

Cualquier comentario que tengan por mi parte será siempre bienvenido.

Gracias a todos por la discusión tan interesante


----------



## crrdm

¿Qué horas son?

Quizá se acostumbre ésto en México porque casi todas las respuestas posibles son en plural, excepto la 1. Se supone que las preguntas se hacen en singular siempre porque no sabemos si la respuesta será singular o plural. Pero pienso que cuando se sabe que la respuesta será plural, puede existir la tendencia a preguntar en plural. 

¿Quién va a ir a la fiesta? ¿Quiénes van a ir a la fiesta? Aunque no sea muy correcto, frecuentemente sucede.


----------



## SHABOY

Only person I've heard use "Qué horas son?" is Manu Chao in the song "Me Gustas Tu."


----------



## patiesmiz

Sí, lo correcto es preguntar: qué hora es?, aunque en España se usa mucho el término hora en plural, como alguien dijo en este hilo, ej: qué horas son éstas de llegar?, o: a buenas horas me das la noticia!
Pero siempre es en tono de censura.


----------



## dexterciyo

patiesmiz said:


> Sí, lo correcto es preguntar: qué hora es?, aunque en España se usa mucho el término hora en plural, como alguien dijo en este hilo, ej: qué horas son éstas de llegar?, o: a buenas horas me das la noticia!
> Pero siempre es en tono de censura.



Vaya, este temita sí que ha dado de sí...

Para *patiesmiz*: decir que creo que te has confundido ahí. No creo que en España se use el término _hora_ en plural, sino en singural: ¿qué hora es? O quizá malinterpreté lo que dijiste.  --> _Nota:_ _Efectivamente malinterpreté. Mejor dicho, leí mal...Es que no son horas estas de estar leyendo estos tipos de discursos. _

Y, teniendo en cuenta lo que los demás "compañeros" han comentado, estoy de acuerdo en que ambas ("hora es" y "horas son") son correctas. De hecho cuando leí el título del hilo me acordé de un amigo mío colombiano, que fue de quien escuché por primera vez eso de: _¿qué horas son?_.
En un principio me chocó. Sin embargo, a lo último acabó entrando fácilmente por mis oídos, acabando por gustarme más la versión en plural.

Luego leí el mensaje de *josama*, un _forero_ colombiano: ¡Quedé impresionado! Un olé para ti desde Canarias por esa contestación irrefutable.

Me parece maravilloso que existan esas diferencias dialectales, y las apoyo para que sigan evolucionándose más y más; no apoyo para nada a aquellos que las tachan, más que nada por IGNORANCIA, tan solo porque en su país/región/ciudad/pueblo se diga diferente.

Para aquellos que se fundamentan en lo _normativo_, adjunto este enlace de la página web RAE (Real Academia Española), donde acredita el uso de ambas opciones:

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=hora

Por cierto, ya debe ser muy tarde. ¿Qué hora son? ¿No debería estar yo ya en la cama...?

¡Buenas noches!


----------



## patiesmiz

Bueno, entonces diré que preguntar en singular es "lo que se considera correcto" al menos en Madrid, ya que si preguntas qué horas son? nadie entendería lo que quieres decir.
Y sí, en España se usa el término "hora" en plural, pero no para preguntar qué hora es, sino en determinados giros, como "vaya horas de llegar" o "a buenas horas", o "qué horas son esas"

Y, si la frase que dices no se entiende en un determinado lugar, no es correcta en ese lugar. Sería correcta en Colombia, pero en mi tierra no.


----------



## dexterciyo

patiesmiz said:


> Bueno, entonces diré que preguntar en singular es "lo que se considera correcto" al menos en Madrid, ya que si preguntas qué horas son? nadie entendería lo que quieres decir.
> Y sí, en España se usa el término "hora" en plural, pero no para preguntar qué hora es, sino en determinados giros, como "vaya horas de llegar" o "a buenas horas", o "qué horas son esas"



Repito que fue una _malinterpretación_ lo mío "arriba". 
Mis más sinceras disculpas. 

Creo que estás exagerando con eso de que no te entenderían si dices "¿qué horas son?". Cuando mi amigo me lo dijo por primera vez, como dije antes en mi respuesta, me chocó, pero lo entendí.

Hay que ser muy _cerraaaaaaaaao_ para no entenderlo. O mejor dicho, si no lo entiendes es porque no quieres entenderlo.

Bueno, ya, definitivamente me voy a dormir.


----------



## dexterciyo

patiesmiz said:


> Bueno, entonces diré que preguntar en singular es "lo que se considera correcto" al menos en Madrid, ya que si preguntas qué horas son? nadie entendería lo que quieres decir.
> Y sí, en España se usa el término "hora" en plural, pero no para preguntar qué hora es, sino en determinados giros, como "vaya horas de llegar" o "a buenas horas", o "qué horas son esas"
> 
> Y, si la frase que dices no se entiende en un determinado lugar, no es correcta en ese lugar. Sería correcta en Colombia, pero en mi tierra no.



¿Y quién está hablando de tu tierra? Estamos hablando del mundo panhispánico; creo que se te ha subido el ego a la cabeza. 

Pobrecito colombiano que vaya a "tu tierra", y se vea obligado, porque así tú lo sentencias, a cambiar su dialecto por no ser tachado de *vulgar* e *ignorante*. ¡Dios los ampare a todos!

Perdón, ya me voy...


----------



## Jeromed

patiesmiz said:


> Bueno, entonces diré que preguntar en singular es "lo que se considera correcto" al menos en Madrid, ya que si preguntas qué horas son? nadie entendería lo que quieres decir.
> Y sí, en España se usa el término "hora" en plural, pero no para preguntar qué hora es, sino en determinados giros, como "vaya horas de llegar" o "a buenas horas", o "qué horas son esas"
> 
> Y, si la frase que dices no se entiende en un determinado lugar, no es correcta en ese lugar. Sería correcta en Colombia, pero en mi tierra no.


 
Hay muchas cosas que no se usan en Madrid, pero que son absolutamente castizas. Lo que pasa es que en España las olvidaron hace tiempo, pero en América se conservan. _Casa *ubicada *en el balneario 'El Quisco'_ es castellano perfecto, aunque ya (desafortunadamente) no se diga en Castilla. Como ése hay infinidad de ejemplos.

¿Y qué tal la pronunciación madrileña de _taxi _(*tasi*)?. En México, Bogotá y Buenos Aires ciertamente dicen *tacsi*. ¿Es lo de Madrid lo correcto?

Y _*la *escribí una carta_, tan típico de la capital española... ¿No será mejor decir _*le* escribí una carta (a ella)?_


----------



## patiesmiz

De acuerdo. Es correcto preguntar qué horas son, y también qué hora es.
Quiero puntualizar que, efectivamente, los ciudadanos de mi tierra -tan tierra como pueda ser cualquier otra tierra- seguro que entienden perfectamente cuando alguien pregunta: qué horas son. El hecho de que yo sea imbécil y no lo entienda no significa que otros no lo entiendan.

"La escribí una carta" es absolutamente incorrecto. "La" no se usa como complemento indirecto.

Por cierto, por qué razón se me habría de subir el ego a la cabeza? No entiendo lo que queréis decir. No puedo tener ningún ego en este foro porque cuando escribí mi opinión hacía sólo 5 minutos que me había registrado, por lo que mi rango aquí es "cero".

Cuando dije en mi primer post: 



> Sí, lo correcto es preguntar: qué hora es?


dije exactamente lo mismo que dijo el usuario *Gustavoang* en su post previo:



> Realmente no le veo fundamento a lo que justificas.
> 
> Estás preguntando por la hora, que es algo singular, por lo tanto debes decir "¿qué hora es?". Por ejemplo:
> Pregunta: "¿A qué hora es la clase?" = "At what time is the class?".
> Respuesta: "La clase es a las 3:00pm" = "It is at 3:00pm".


y lo mismo que dijo el usuario *dexterciyo* en su post posterior al mío:



> No creo que en España se use el término hora en plural, sino en singural: ¿qué hora es?


después de contradecirme sin duda porque me expliqué mal. Mis disculpas.

Sinceramente, no entiendo porqué mi post inicial armó tanto revuelo. 

Creo que esto está fuera de tono:



> Pobrecito colombiano que vaya a "tu tierra", y se vea obligado, porque así tú lo sentencias, a cambiar su dialecto por no ser tachado de *vulgar* e *ignorante*. ¡Dios los ampare a todos!


Yo no sentencio -doy mi opinión, que en este caso coincide con la de otras personas que han posteado en este hilo, tú incluido- y yo no he tachado a nadie de *vulgar* ni de i*gnorante*. Sin duda has confundido mis comentarios con los de otra persona.


*dexterciyo*, tú sí me has tachado a mí de ignorante, y con mayúsculas, cuando has respondido a mi post directamente diciendo:



> no apoyo para nada a aquellos que las tachan, más que nada por IGNORANCIA, tan solo porque en su país/región/ciudad/pueblo se diga diferente.


Y en cuanto a *Jeromed*, son figuarciones mías o hay un cierto tonillo de xenofobia en tu post? Ridiculizar el habla, incluso cuando es incorrecta, de cualquier otra tierra distinta a la tuya no me parece que sea el camino a seguir.

Conclusión, como decimos en castizo: me parece que os habéis salido del tiesto (me refiero a dexterciyo y Jeromed, para que no haya dudas).

En cuanto al uso de errores gramaticales en Madrid tenéis toda la razón, que yo sepa no he dicho lo contario en ningún momento. Lo que no comprendo es a cuento de qué viene resaltarlo en este hilo.
Ah, y en Madrid taxi se pronuncia "tacsi", al menos en mi barrio.

En fin, imagino que es el viejo deporte de ridiculizar a los novatos que tanto les gusta a algunas personas, pocas, por fortuna según mi experiencia.

Y finalmente, muchas gracias por el recibimiento.


----------



## jcaz15

Hola, soy de México, aunque no he leido todas las respuesta, estoy seguro que el decir ¿qué hora son? está mal, debido a que cuando se pregunta por un momento (hora) sólo puede exister un y sólo un instante de tiempo, por lo, según yo, lo correcto es decir ¿Qué hora es?, aunque la respuesta sea en plural, lo cual no es cierto, ya que si dices son las dos de la tarde, dices un instante que está expresado por un número "plural".

Y eso si, que lo digan muchas personas no significa que esté bien, lo que pasa es que son cosas que aprendes desde pequeño y si nadie te dice, uno lo toma como bien o por lo menos correcto.

Como decia Cohen, el lenguaje es mutable y no lo dictan los "eruditos de los puntos y comas, sino el uso diario de una lengua"

Como el significado de Bizarro en español y en inglés, busquen el significado en ambos idiomas y son cosas diferentes.

Saludos


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

¿Qué horas son? es una pregunta perfectamente correcta. No estar bien usada no quiere decir que es incorrecta.

¿Qué *horas* *son*?
*Son* *las* 2.


----------



## merilynl9

...La verdad no quiero ofender a los mexicanos pero yo creo que muchos de ellos usan la lengua española de manera incorrecta.Una de mis mejores amigas es mexicana y e notado que la complejidad del lexico de ella no es muy elevado y no solo en ella si no en la mayoria de mexicanos que conosco; talvez se da por la falta de estudios segun ellos me comentan que ir a la "escuela" en mexico es muy complicado, caro y los maestros se compran.Bueno en conclusion la manera adecuada de preguntar la hora es la siguiente:
la pregunta va en singular 
Que hora es?
la respuesta va en plural
Son las ........
con excepcion de la 1 am/pm si la respuesta es la 1 am/pm la respuesta debe de ir en singular:
Es la una de la tarde o es la una de la madrugada.
Espero les ayude con sus dudas‼


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

merilynl9 said:


> ...La verdad no quiero ofender a los mexicanos pero yo creo que muchos de ellos usan la lengua española de manera incorrecta. Una de mis mejores amigas es mexicana y *h*e notado que la complejidad del l*é*xico de ella no es muy elevado y no solo en ella si no en la mayor*í*a de mexicanos que cono*z*co; tal*_*vez se da por la falta de estudios*.* *S*eg*ú*n ellos me comentan que ir a la "escuela" en *Mé*xico es muy complicado, caro y los maestros se compran. Bueno, en conclusi*ó*n la manera adecuada de preguntar la hora es la siguiente:
> la pregunta va en singular
> Que hora es?
> la respuesta va en plural
> Son las ........
> con excepci*ó*n de la 1 am/pm si la respuesta es la 1 am/pm la respuesta debe de ir en singular:
> Es la una de la tarde o es la una de la madrugada.
> Espero *que* les ayude con sus dudas‼



Así es en muchas países, los pobres no reciben educación. No es que sea 'complicado', es que en esos países, estudiar es muy caro.


----------



## caprichod

bueno, seguramente las ultimas dos aportaciones no llegan al punto de la discusión ya que desde una perspectiva lingüística no se habla de lo "incorrecto" del dialecto de un hablante, especialmente de manera tan general.

Sin embargo, la lingüística prescriptiva tiene su propio lugar también especialmente para preservar una lengua de una forma entendible por los otros hablantes.

Quisiera añadir, y sólo me refiero a este foro, que siempre es bueno saber si una persona "lo ha escuchado en su país" para que los que no están en su país puedan saber de lo más corriente del habla regional. Claro que también se espera (aun más en el foro de gramática) una explicación lingüística que toma en cuenta la evolución de la lengua además de "lo correcto" de la frase. Pues, claro, por eso tenemos los foros: para saber desde varias perspectivas que no sea la nuestra.


----------



## A.L.A.

Eugin said:


> Sinceramente creo que preguntar: "¿Qué horas son?" es incorrecto (al menos en Argentina...). No recuerdo que me hayan enseñado esa forma en la escuela.
> 
> ¿Qué hora es?    Es la una de la tarde
> ¿Qué hora es?    Son las dos de la tarde.
> 
> Aunque la respuesta sea en plural, la pregunta va en singular.
> 
> Espero haber sido de ayuda!!
> Saludos!!



Hola Eugin!

Yo también soy argentina y he escuchado muchas veces decir "¿qué hora son?", recuerdo que cuando era chica, tanto en la primaria como en la secundaria , muchas veces discutíamos ese tema con los maestros de lengua, y si, ellos siempre sostenían que está mal dicho, la forma correcta es "¿Qué hora es?", sin embargo, en el lunfardo se escucha decir de la otra manera.  En Argentina es tan común como en otros paises de latinoamérica. 
Saludos!


----------



## merilynl9

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> Así es en muchas países, los pobres no reciben educación. No es que sea 'complicado', es que en esos países, estudiar es muy caro.


 
...bn cm dije antes mi intencion no es ofender  parec q lo ofendi si lo ic im sorry...y mi respuesta a su respuesta: le pondria mi caso d ejemplo no es tanto q la educacion en los paises sea cara si no el deseo y el animo cn el q buscan las respuestas.Yo e vivido gran parte d mi vida en Colorado lo cual tengo mas conocimiento en ingles pero los pocos años q estudie en el Instituto de Alajuela, Costa Rica aprendi mucho mas q las personas q tienen años en un colegio (secundaria) donde el lenguaje q rige es el español.Asi q felicito a tds los q c unen a este foro para buscar respuestas y no c dejen confundir por personas mediocres q por no buscar lo q no entienden c comforman con lo q ya saben... ohh y si algun dia este foro no les aclaro las dudas q tenian pueden buscar en google.com la real academia española esta demaciado chiva esta pg. y aclara muchas dudas...(b proud to b smart lol)


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

merilynl9 said:


> ...b*ie*n c*o*m*o* dije antes mi intenci*ó*n no es ofender  parec*e* q*ue* lo ofend*í* si lo ic im sorry...y mi respuesta a su respuesta: le pondr*í*a mi caso d*e* ejemplo no es tanto q*ue* la educaci*ó*n en los paises sea cara si no el deseo y el *á*nimo c*ó*n el q*ue* buscan las respuestas. Yo *h*e vivido *la* gran parte d*e* mi vida en Colorado*,* lo cual tengo mas conocimiento en ingl*é*s pero los pocos años q*ue* estudi*é* en el Instituto de Alajuela, Costa Rica*,* aprend*í* mucho mas q*ue* las personas q*ue* tienen años en un colegio (secundaria) donde el lenguaje q*ue* rige es el español. As*í* q*ue* felicito a t*o*d*o*s los q*ue* *se* unen a este foro para buscar respuestas y no *se* dej*a*n confundir por personas mediocres q*ue* por no buscar lo q*ue* no entienden *se* comforman con lo q*ue* ya saben... ohh y si alg*ú*n d*í*a este foro no les aclaro las dudas q*ue* t*ienen,* pueden buscar en google.com *"L*a *R*eal *A*cademia *E*spañola*".* *E*sta dema*s*iad*a* chiva esta p*á*g*ina* y aclara muchas dudas...(b*e* proud to b*e* smart lol)



No me ofendió merilyn, pero tenga en cuenta que puede ofender a algunas personas Méxicanas, especialmente porque está diciendo que mucho de ellos no hablan/escriben correctamente la lengua mientras usted está escribiéndola así incorrectamente. Sólo le digo que antes de que usted dice cosas así, esté segura de que puede apoyar lo que está diciendo.


----------



## asm

Como mexicano considero que esta interpretación es ofensiva y totalmente errónea (at best). Yo conozco más mexicanos que hablan mal español de los que puedes conocer en donde vives, sin embargo no puedes extender ese criterio de esta manera, y mucho menos de una forma tan peyorativa. Mucho se ha hablado en este foro de que las preguntas deben ser contestadas puntualmente. La pregunta original menciona que algunos mexicanos preguntan la hora en plural, pero en ningún momento se pide comentar acerca de la educación en México, o temas similares.
Lo irónico del mensaje es la cantidad de faltas de ortografía en el comentario. Me parece que debes hacer el esfuerzo de conocer más mexicanos, pero sin prejuicio, y aprender que somos una sociedad diversa; si no tanto como la americana, sí es posible ver el otro lado de la moneda.
Actualmente trabajo en una secundaria de Cambridge, si yo dijera que todos los americanos (o al menos "la mayoria que conosco (sic) ...) son como estos chicos, creo que saldrían perdiendo.
La pobreza, aquí y allá, es el mayor enemigo de la educación y no respeta la nacionalidad.
Lo siento, no querías ofender, pero en mi casi lo lograste!




merilynl9 said:


> ...La verdad no quiero ofender a los mexicanos pero yo creo que muchos de ellos usan la lengua española de manera incorrecta.Una de mis mejores amigas es mexicana y e notado que la complejidad del lexico de ella no es muy elevado y no solo en ella si no en la mayoria de mexicanos que conosco; talvez se da por la falta de estudios segun ellos me comentan que ir a la "escuela" en mexico es muy complicado, caro y los maestros se compran.Bueno en conclusion la manera adecuada de preguntar la hora es la siguiente:
> la pregunta va en singular
> Que hora es?
> la respuesta va en plural
> Son las ........
> con excepcion de la 1 am/pm si la respuesta es la 1 am/pm la respuesta debe de ir en singular:
> Es la una de la tarde o es la una de la madrugada.
> Espero les ayude con sus dudas‼


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Me sorprende muchísimo que en este foro haya colegas que se expresan en un pésimo español, lleno de faltas de ortografía, de puntuación, de sintaxis y que, además, se otorguen el derecho de decir que ciertos hispanoparlantes _usan incorrectamente el español_. En México (y no _mexico_) no hablamos un _dialecto_ que yo sepa, ni las mujeres son _Méxicanas_, sino mexicanas, y no sigo porque me canso.
Por favor, estimados participantes, si tienen algo que decir, escríbanlo bien, al menos.
Es una verdadera ofensa a mis ojos -y a los de muchos- ver tantas barbaridades escritas.
_¿Qué horas son?_ no me parece correcto, pues sólo hay una hora.
Pero ni modo, como decimos en México: somos el país con más hispanoparlantes del mundo (120 millones, más o menos, como 3 veces más que en la _Madre Patria_), y todos los que digan otra cosa están equivocados.


----------



## El intérprete

No entiendo por qué algunos de ustedes se están poniendo tan feroces en este debate.  Estamos hablando del español.   Ser ofendido por una afirmación ignorante acerca de México es ridículo.  ¿Crees que me siento ofendido cuando alguien dice que los gringos no saben nada del mundo?  Claro que no.  Es una generalización.  No dejen que alguna generalización los moleste.  La propia merilynl9 dijo que había pasado la mayor parte de su vida en Estados Unidos y unos años en Costa Rica.  Ninguno de esos países es México.

Si en algunas partes del mundo se dice "¿Qué horas son?", genial, me alegro, es otra forma de hablar.  Yo no lo he escuchado, pero eso no quiere decir que sea incorrecto.  ¿Alguno de ustedes tiene un libro de gramática que diga que es incorrecto decir ¿Qué horas son??  Leí cada uno de los mensajes sobre este tema y ni siquiera una persona citó un libro.

Si quieres hablar bien en el país en que vives, habla con tus vecinos, amigos, y muchas otras personas que vivan en tu ciudad o pueblo para tener alguna idea de lo que es normal, y luego pregúntales lo que suena bien.


----------



## pijopajolero

El intérprete said:


> Leí cada uno de los mensajes sobre este tema y ni siquiera una persona citó un libro.


Tienes toda la razón.


VivaReggaeton88 said:


> ¿Qué horas son? es una pregunta perfectamente correcta. No estar bien usada no quiere decir que es incorrecta.
> 
> ¿Qué *horas* *son*?
> *Son* *las* 2.




I'm very surprised to find out that you are correct. Not surprised because you said it, but surprised because I cannot find a grammatical reason why it is admitted as correct. The reason could be because so many people use it, which is as good as any other reason. 

«La pregunta que corresponde a la indicación de la hora se formula, en la lengua general culta, en singular: _¿Qué hora es?_ (en ella, la palabra _hora_ tiene el sentido genérico de ‘momento del día’). Su formulación en plural (*¿Qué horas son?) es admisible, aunque menos recomendable*, y se da con cierta frecuencia en algunos países de América, especialmente en el nivel popular»_ [Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005, Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados]_


----------



## Peterrobertini7

Swettenham said:


> Estaba hablando con un amigo mío de Honduras, y le pregunté: *¿Qué hora es?*  Él me miró con sorpreza, y me dijo que *¿Qué horas son?* es correcto, quizá más decente.  *¿Qué hora es ahorita?* —ello se dice, me dijo, pero es "vulgar."
> 
> Personalmente, yo no le creo   Por lo menos, he oído que en la mayoría del mundo hispanohablante *¿Qué horas son?* es mala forma.  Pero es interesante ver que a muchos latinos *¿Qué horas son?* es correcto.




¿Qué hora es?
-son las tres y quince de la tarde.


----------



## Johnsyncrony

Se debe decir ¿Que hora es? por que el sujeto es el tiempo... y es singular.


----------



## la_machy

[quote

«La pregunta que corresponde a la indicación de la hora se formula, en la lengua general _*culta,*_ en singular: _¿Qué hora es?_ (en ella, la palabra _hora_ tiene el sentido genérico de ‘momento del día’). Su formulación en plural (*¿Qué horas son?) es admisible, aunque menos recomendable*, _*y se da con cierta frecuencia en algunos países de América, especialmente en el nivel popular»*[Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005, Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados]_[/quote]

Personalmente, yo uso cualquiera de las dos expresiones *admitidas* por la RAE, o sea que pregunto _¿Qué horas son? o ¿Qué hora es? _indistintamente y ni cuenta me doy. Y todo mundo me entiende.

Creo que se evitarían muchos debates acalorados como el de éste hilo, si su señoría, la RAE, tuviera discreción(sensatez y _tacto para hablar_, según su propia definición) a la hora de emitir tales juicios ¿no se dará cuenta que contagia?

¿Qué horas son?..._es _hora de despedirme.


Saludos


----------



## Lamemoor

Reili said:


> Mucha gente en México al preguntar la hora suele decir "¿Qué horas son?", pero alguien me dijo que lo correcto es decir "¿Qué hora es?", ¿qué opinan ustedes?


 

Lo correcto es ¿qué hora es?

Saludos,

L.


----------



## richard22

En mi caso siempre suelo decir que horas son? y siempre me corrigen jajaja


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

richard22 said:


> En mi caso siempre suelo decir que horas son? y siempre me corrigen jajaja



Jaja pues ahora podés corregir a todos ellos porque las dos son aceptables.

Saludos desde Santa Ana!


----------



## galko

Lo correcto es decir: *¿Qué hora es?*
La razón es muy simple: _La hora es una sola, es un solo momento_. No puede haber dos o más horas distintas en un instante de tiempo.

La respuesta es en singular cuando es la 1 de la tarde ó la 1 y 5 ó cualquier hora que empiece por 1.
Para el resto de las horas la respuesta es en plural dado que el número (como valor numérico) es el que define el número (valga la redundancia) del verbo.
Es la 1
Son las 2, son las 3, las 4, etc.

Decir son la una y cuarto es incorrecto.
Decir es las dos y cuarto es incorrecto.

PD: En el norte de Argentina se escucha preguntar a veces, ¿Qué horas son?


----------



## Tolstoi

En Español lo correcto es ¿Qué hora es?

Sin ninguna duda.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

galko said:


> Lo correcto es decir: *¿Qué hora es?*
> La razón es muy simple: _La hora es una sola, es un solo momento_. No puede haber dos o más horas distintas en un instante de tiempo.
> 
> La respuesta es en singular cuando es la 1 de la tarde ó la 1 y 5 ó cualquier hora que empiece por 1.
> Para el resto de las horas la respuesta es en plural dado que el número (como valor numérico) es el que define el número (valga la redundancia) del verbo.
> Es la 1
> Son las 2, son las 3, las 4, etc.
> 
> Decir son la una y cuarto es incorrecto.
> Decir es las dos y cuarto es incorrecto.
> 
> PD: En el norte de Argentina se escucha preguntar a veces, ¿Qué horas son?


 
Debatido y discutido hace mucho.
Es _incorrecto_ decir que lo que dicen 120 millones de hispanoparlantes sea _incorrecto._
Con perdón, no le veo ningún caso a este comentario.


----------



## galko

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Debatido y discutido hace mucho.
> Es _incorrecto_ decir que lo que dicen 120 millones de hispanoparlantes sea _incorrecto._
> Con perdón, no le veo ningún caso a este comentario.




El hecho de que la pregunta *"¿que horas son?"* se haya generalizado y su uso se haya extendido por muchos lugares, no lo justifica como correcto.
Se usa, sí, eso está bien. Pero gramaticalmente hablando no está bien. *La hora en una sola.*

Respeto su uso, pero yo no uso esa forma de pregunta. Y si me preguntan cómo es, pues para mi la pregunta es en singular.

Si me permiten hacer una comparación, yéndome un poco del tema, es lo mismo el caso de que mucha gente se refiere a EE.UU. como América (aunque aquí sí me opongo firmemente). Caso muy extendido también en diferentes países. Si una persona me dice: Man Ray es un fotógrafo americano.... Entiendo a qué se refiere pero no es correcto hablar así, ya que para eso existe el gentilicio: estadounidense.

Hay que hacer una diferencia entre el uso común que la gente hace del idioma y lo que es correcto gramaticalmente. Exceptuendo el ejemplo último que di, ya que no se trata de gramática sino de conceptos.
Saludos!


----------



## Peterrobertini7

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Me sorprende muchísimo que en este foro haya colegas que se expresan en un pésimo español, lleno de faltas de ortografía, de puntuación, de sintaxis y que, además, se otorguen el derecho de decir que ciertos hispanoparlantes _usan incorrectamente el español_. En México (y no _mexico_) no hablamos un _dialecto_ que yo sepa, ni las mujeres son _Méxicanas_, sino mexicanas, y no sigo porque me canso.
> Por favor, estimados participantes, si tienen algo que decir, escríbanlo bien, al menos.
> Es una verdadera ofensa a mis ojos -y a los de muchos- ver tantas barbaridades escritas.
> _¿Qué horas son?_ no me parece correcto, pues sólo hay una hora.
> Pero ni modo, como decimos en México: somos el país con más hispanoparlantes del mundo (120 millones, más o menos, como 3 veces más que en la _Madre Patria_), y todos los que digan otra cosa están equivocados.



Ambas son correctas dependiendo de lo que quieras significar :

Un momento del tiempo ¿Qué hora es?
Horas o tiempos que pasan vertiginosamente ¿Qué horas son?
igual en Colombia no decimos vosotros sino USTEDES.

Ambas suenan muy bien


----------



## monchulandia

estoy de acuerdo... QUE HORA ES? 
pero para la persona que dijo que los españoles son mas conservadores, lamento informale que esta equivocada.
esa gente mata el idioma, utilizan un millon de modismos y frases que no forman parte de la lengua castellana.


----------



## OHSU

I heard _¿Qué horas son?_ in all the regions of Ecuador when I lived there -- north, south, coast, and oriente.  Of course, I mostly lived among _gente humilde_, rather than wealthy, highly-educated folks.

I concur with those who have stated that _¿Qué hora es?_ is considered standard ("correct").



Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Debatido y discutido hace mucho.
> Es _incorrecto_ decir que lo que dicen 120 millones de hispanoparlantes sea _incorrecto._
> Con perdón, no le veo ningún caso a este comentario.


 
Agreed.  Language isn't math or physics.  Language is a tool for communicating.  There is no "correct" or "incorrect".  If millions of people do it, then it is correct _for them_.

We can say that certain forms are "standard" or "preferred" in given contexts, but the only time something can reasonably be said to be "incorrect" is when it's truly agrammatical, such as constructions made by non-native speakers that sound foreign and would be rejected by any native.


----------



## simbasurfer

creo que ambas formas son correctas: ¿qué hora es?.. Es las 4pm
¿qué horas son?... son las 5 de la tarde...
en otros idiomas se permite.. como en italiano... che ora è?/che ore sono?
El que se use más en un país que en otro no signifique que alguna de las formas es la única correcta


----------



## dexterciyo

simbasurfer said:


> creo que ambas formas son correctas: ¿qué hora es?.. Es *Son* las 4pm
> ¿qué horas son?... son las 5 de la tarde...
> en otros idiomas se permite.. como en italiano... che ora è?/che ore sono?
> El que se use más en un país que en otro no signifique que alguna de las formas es la única correcta



El verbo de la respuesta debe concertar con el número de la hora. Por tanto, solo cuando sea _uno_ se dirá "es". _*Es* la una y media_. 

Efectivamente, "¿qué hora es?" y "¿qué horas son?" son aceptables.


----------



## azulmaría

Del DPD:

*hora2*. *1.* Es la indicación del momento en que sucede o se hace una cosa en relación con cada una de las veinticuatro partes en que se divide el día. La pregunta que corresponde a la indicación de la hora se formula, en la lengua general culta, en singular: _¿Qué hora es?_ (en ella, la palabra _hora_ tiene el sentido genérico de ‘momento del día’). *Su formulación en plural (¿Qué horas son?) es admisible, aunque menos recomendable*, y se da con cierta frecuencia en algunos países de América, especialmente en el nivel popular: _«_—_¿Qué horas son, compa? _—_Van a dar las cinco» _(Campos _Carne_ [Méx. 1982]). Solo es normal el plural en la frase hecha de intención reprobatoria _¿qué horas son estas?:_ _«¿Cómo que qué horas son estas de llamar? ¡Pero si ha sido usted quien...!»_ (GaMay _Operación_ [Esp. 1991]). En la respuesta, el verbo va en singular si se trata de la una (_Es la una y diez_) y en plural en el resto de los casos (_Son las diez y media; Son las dos menos cuarto_).


----------



## amady89

hablando de barbaridades de la lengua espanola en méxico, dicen "pasale" y mi novia que es mexicana se da cuenta de que es incorrecto formalmente, pero  que son formas incorrectas de hablar, el problema es que ya son partes comunes de su idioma...
Bueno para volver al tema se deberia de decir "que hora es" y segun el pais "que horas son" es aceptable.


----------



## marioaguila

Desde Chile, en mi opinión, lo más natural, lógico y gramaticalmente correcto es preguntar ¿qué horas son? en vez del supuestamente correcto ¿qué hora es?. Esta última forma se trata de imponer con argumento de autoridad, más bien dogmáticamente, como la verdad revelada, más que con argumentos lógicos y gramaticales.Razones hay muchas.


Por que si la respuesta mayoritaria a la pregunta va a ser en plural (22 de 24 alternativas, desde las 2 horas hasta las 23 horas), lo natural y lógico para un hablante es preguntar mayoritariamente en plural: qué HORAS SON. Lo ilógico es tener que siempre preguntar en singular, para tener el 91,6% de las respuestas en plural.

Porque en general cuando se pregunta por una cantidad de algo, esperando una respuesta que contenga indicación de unidades de ese algo, y no solo una respuesta genérica de mucho, poco, etc, la pregunta es en plural. Se dice ¿cuántas ovejaS tienes?, no ¿cuánta oveja tienes? Se pregunta cuántos edificioS hay, no cuánto edificio hay, etc. De igual modo, si se quiere saber cuántas horas han pasado desde el inicio del día, que no es más que eso el fondo de la pregunta, se espera una respuesta conteniendo unidades: 9 horas, 22 horas, etc. Por ende, al igual que los otros casos donde se preguntaba por cantidad de algo en plural, en este caso de las horas la pregunta también corresponde sea en plural.

Porque es falso que se pregunte sobre el tiempo, como un elemento metafísico singular, en cuanto a que que cada segundo en la vida del universo es único, en avance lineal. No. De lo contrario si fuese así, a la pregunta de ¿qué hora es?, la respuesta debiera ser “es la 5”, también en singular (respuesta inexistente en castellano).  La verdad es que se pregunta implícitamente por una cantidad de horas transcurridas, lo que se demuestra con el hecho de que se pueden hacer sustracciones: de las 16 a las 20 horas, son exactamente 4 horas de diferencia...o sea, seguimos hablando de cantidades, de unidades, y no solo de un momemtum en el tiempo, metafísicamente hablando).


----------



## juan2937

monchulandia said:


> estoy de acuerdo... QUE HORA ES?
> pero para la persona que dijo que los españoles son mas conservadores, lamento informale que esta equivocada.
> esa gente mata el idioma, utilizan un millon de modismos y frases que no forman parte de la lengua castellana.



Si uno pregunta por *una medida del 'tiempo*' ¿Qué hora es?
Si uno pregunta *por las horas que han pasado* = ¿qué horas son?


----------

